# MSI R6950 2GB Twin Frozr III/oc or MSI R6970 2GB Lightning??????



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 11, 2011)

I have this rig now...

ASUS P8Z68-V
Intel COre i5 2500k
CM ELITE 430
CM GX550w PSU
Seagate 1TB Barracuda
BEnq 22" LED Monitor
LG DVD-RW
Corsair Vengeance 4gb*2

I'm luking to buy a GFX card soon/.... budget is not the issue b/w these cards... i wanna buy the best one...

MSI R6950 2GB Twin Frozr III/oc or MSI R6970 2GB Lightning??????

Suggest the best////


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, BUDGET is not an Issue, so asking is a no-brainer.

HD6970 LIGHTNING!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes 6970 lightning all the way. Its a very powerful card.


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jul 11, 2011)

even i am looking to buy either one of these cars, will 6970 lightning fit in CM elite 430


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 11, 2011)

> will 6970 lightning fit in CM elite 430



now THAT will be a tight fit buddy


----------



## tkin (Jul 11, 2011)

No idea about fitting, as lightning card pcbs are not that long but the cooler is, so 6950 TFIII is also long, if fits both will, or neither will.

But 6970 lightning is more powerful than 6950 TFIII any day.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 12, 2011)

It will fit easily, Elite 430 can fit even a Crossfire of HD 5970. But my question is *IS GX550 is enough to handle a HD 6970 ?*


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Cilus said:


> It will fit easily, Elite 430 can fit even a Crossfire of HD 5970. But my question is *IS GX550 is enough to handle a HD 6970 ?*


Most probably, but it'll be dangerously underpowered, and also Cooler master does make cr@p psus as I had seen reviews except pricey silent pro type models.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> Most probably, but it'll be dangerously underpowered, and also Cooler master does make cr@p psus as I had seen reviews except pricey silent pro type models.



YEah no problem.... my friend is using this card i.e MSI 6970 lightning... with GX550W and the same rig of mine... he has no issues under 100% load too.... but i've read some reviews that 6950 can be OC'ed to 6970 true?????


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 12, 2011)

^^if budget is not an issue then why you buy 6950 and oc to get the performance of 6970?you better buy 6970 and oc it to get more performance


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

if money is not a concern why go for a lower spec card?


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

rahulbalmuri said:


> YEah no problem.... my friend is using this card i.e MSI 6970 lightning... with GX550W and the same rig of mine... he has no issues under 100% load too.... but i've read some reviews that 6950 can be OC'ed to 6970 true?????


It can be unlocked in some cases but too risky and success is not guaranteed, just oc'ing alone won't reach there, only way to match 6970 is to unlock the shaders with a bios mod, plus 6970 Lightning comes with a god like oc on it(950Mhz on the core). If you can, get the 6970 Lightning and oc to 1GHz core and enjoy games like they are meant to.


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2011)

No way we would suggest you to use CM GX550. Also tell your friend to change his PSU.

Piyush had to get his GX550 replaced three times and he wasn't even using a discrete graphic card. The choice is yours.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 12, 2011)

19k on gpu and like 2k on psu ? come on dude...

if its already blown 3 times, its not worth the risk.. even if its cost 7k, it behaves like a 2k psu.


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

This 

And

 This 

contradict each other.

Who is right?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 12, 2011)

HD6950 2GB
+
Corsair GS600W


I am RIGHT!


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

What about the 6970?


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 12, 2011)

lets say like this... if i buy an additional 

Corsair Builder Series 430W Power Supply (CMPSU-430CX) @ 2.4k (only for gfx card)
only to power the 6970 LIghtning.... i'm talking about two PSU's here....and CM GX550W for my other compo's???

Wat say????

Also tell me..... as i bought this rig recently.... i can get exchange this PSU for another one by adding few more bucks?... suggest me which one i should get...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 13, 2011)

U can get a GS800 @  5.6K


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 13, 2011)

Why combine two PSUs when you can get one high quality high capacity PSU and be done with any worries about system stability?


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 13, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Why combine two PSUs when you can get one high quality high capacity PSU and be done with any worries about system stability?



yeah... i've spoken to my Dealer.... he said he will exchange the CM GX550w PSu with another CoolerMAster PSU only and not corsair so suggest me CM only which suits to my rig...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 13, 2011)

Get this Cooler Master Silent Pro M600@6.7 is modular  & also come with 5 yr Warranty
Buy Cooler Master Power Supply | Cooler Master Silent Pro M600

Btw why dont u try to convince ur dealer to get a Corsair take someone BIG with u then ask him to give corsair or the PSU money back if it has been a few days only he can easily exchange


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 13, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Get this Cooler Master Silent Pro M600@6.7 is modular  & also come with 5 yr Warranty
> Buy Cooler Master Power Supply | Cooler Master Silent Pro M600
> 
> Btw why dont u try to convince ur dealer to get a Corsair take someone BIG with u then ask him to give corsair or the PSU money back if it has been a few days only he can easily exchange



Yep/// i did convince him... by talking to him directly... Suggest me Corsair I'd like to spend upto 7k only....


----------



## Cilus (Jul 13, 2011)

Only *Real Power Pro and Silen Pro* PSUs from Cooler Master are good. But most of the shop keeperes don't stock them and noramally have CM Extreme and Extreme Plus of GX series. Extreme and Extreme Plus are basically having very bad reputation and in lot of cases they have been blowned up in stressed condition. To get 550 to 600W Real Power or Silen pro PSU


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 13, 2011)

i'm gonna go for CORSAIR.... but HX750 or TX750 V2????

also i'll buy an CPU Cooler.... so if i buy TX750V2 i wud save 2k which i can invest on cpu cooler....????


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

If modularity is not important to you, save the cash and get a TX750. For CPU cooler, look for CM Hyper 212+ or the N620 is available.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 13, 2011)

Bothof them r good HX will help cable management for the cooler  get a CM N620 
BTW congrats for the WAR won


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 13, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Bothof them r good HX will help cable management for the cooler  get a CM N620
> BTW congrats for the WAR won



thnx dude.... i'm gonna now order thru theITDepot.com these products....

wat abt this cooler.... *www.theitdepot.com/details-Cooler+Master+V6+GT+CPU+Cooler+(RR-V6GT-22PK-R1)_C10P8572.html

and this one...*www.theitdepot.com/details-Corsair+Hydro+Series+High-Performance+CPU+Cooler+(H50)_C10P5870.html

*www.theitdepot.com/details-ECO+Coo...d+Liquid+Cooling+For+CPU+(ALC)_C10P10418.html


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 14, 2011)

V6 is too pricey  & not VFM better of u get a Noctua NH-U12P @ 3.7K or NH-D14(i think the best air cooler)@4.7K 
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler - TheITWares
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler - TheITWares
Or if u want Liquid go for the Coolit(better then H50)i got it from Prime last month @3300+250+100
Buy CPU Cooler | Cool IT System


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 17, 2011)

guys i've a small doubt.... i got the TX750V2 PSU... now while installing the PSU Fan Must turn up open into cabinet space or flipped onto bottom side with CM elite 430... reply soon......??????


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 17, 2011)

flipped onto bottom side


----------



## Sarath (Jul 17, 2011)

rahulbalmuri said:


> guys i've a small doubt.... i got the TX750V2 PSU... now while installing the PSU Fan Must turn up open into cabinet space or flipped onto bottom side with CM elite 430... reply soon......??????



You can put it either ways but its wise to direct the fans out of the case. Bottom mounted or Top?

‪How to Build a Gaming Computer‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 17, 2011)

@rahulbalmuri: Your case has vent holes at the bottom, so mount your PSU with the fan facing the floor.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 17, 2011)

Sarath said:


> You can put it either ways but its wise to direct the fans out of the case. Bottom mounted or Top?
> 
> its bottom mounted.....
> 
> ‪How to Build a Gaming Computer‬&rlm; - YouTube





Extreme Gamer said:


> @rahulbalmuri: Your case has vent holes at the bottom, so mount your PSU with the fan facing the floor.



yeah did it lyk u said.... thnk u... but is there any problem if i flip it??? i mean the case fan blowing the air into the cabinet space....


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 18, 2011)

Fan should be facing up here u go
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6002/5948933764_eec95890e2.jpg
430 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------

